# In the Studio Today



## dbvirago (Nov 18, 2012)

My wife wanted me to shoot some glass she wants to put on ebay, so it was time to crank up the studio. Haven't set up strobes in a while. Haven't used live view in a while. Haven't shot tethered in a while. Now that it's set up, it will be set up until we need the room for something, so I'll be shooting lots of 'stuff'.

Not 100% satisfied, but I struggle shooting on white. C&C please.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 18, 2012)

For eBay, I'm sure it's fine, but strictly as a photography, you've got some nasty ghosting on the vertical edges of both "sides".  Without seeing your set-up, it's hard to say for sure, but I'm guessing the vase may be too close to the background and/or you need to flag your sidelights a little.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 18, 2012)

*Moving to the Product Photography forum.*


----------



## dbvirago (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah, the ghosting is my problem. You're right, I'm too close to the bg. Actually had plenty of room, so I'll reshoot for my own use. Thanks.

Didn't see the product photography forum - thanks for moving


----------

